# Powermac et silence ?



## LCé (6 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

j'aurais voulu savoir auprès des utilisateurs de PowerMac G5 1,8 (mono et/ou bi) quel était le niveau de bruit généré par la machine ... Je sais bien que c'est totalement subjectif, mais je serais preneur du maximum d'infos 

Merci


----------



## lel (6 Décembre 2004)

ben sur mon mono, le bruit semble normal ... pas bryuant, pas silencieux, bref, normal !

mais beaucoup plus silencieux qu'un eMac G4 par exemple !

A+
Max


----------



## petitfuzzle (7 Décembre 2004)

Tout dépend de la configuration : la carte nividia de base est silencieuse, l'ati radeon 9600 XT plus bruyante, de même que la 9800 Pro. Mon biprocesseur actuel est plus silencieux que le monoprocesseur 1,8 GHz que j'avais avant. Tout celà ne fait globalement pas beaucoup de bruit.


----------



## Apca (7 Décembre 2004)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> L'ati radeon 9600 XT plus bruyante


Ah ouais, car elle n'a que radiateur pourtant cette carte, t'a du confondre certainement  :mouais: 

Sinon, le bruit ca vas, pas trop bruyant ni trop silencieux comme dit précédement. Et par rapport à emac ca change vraiment !!!  :sleep: 

Mais on peut pas vraiment dire qu'il est bruyant. Faut pas trop se tracasser de ce coter là car il y a pire


----------



## kiki (7 Décembre 2004)

Jai le G5 Bi 1,8 la première version de sortie.
Ca va il fait pas trop de bruit.
Mais quand on lui en demande beaucoup (genre FinalCut avec pleins d'effets, Motion, ou encore compression mpeg2), au bout d'un moment il se met a bien mouliner et on entend bien tout les radiateurs. Mais bon, si on lui en demande beaucoup, normal qui cherche à se raffraichir un peu (Paul, une Tourtelle!!).
Sinon le disque dur d'origine à tendance a faire beaucoup de bruit des qu'il se met à gratter.


----------



## petitfuzzle (7 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, car elle n'a que radiateur pourtant cette carte, t'a du confondre certainement  :mouais:
> 
> Sinon, le bruit ca vas, pas trop bruyant ni trop silencieux comme dit précédement. Et par rapport à emac ca change vraiment !!!  :sleep:
> 
> Mais on peut pas vraiment dire qu'il est bruyant. Faut pas trop se tracasser de ce coter là car il y a pire



non je ne confond pas je confirme, mais enfin ce n'est pas trop prononcé


----------



## piro (7 Décembre 2004)

j ai le bi 2ghz avec la radeon 9600xt 
et le bruit est tres supportable
la radeon se fait oublier et le bruit des ventillos ne se fait entendre que sur les gros travaux d encodage
mais c est le jour et la nuit pr rapport a mon ancien bi-867


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses 

hum .. si je synthétise, c'est une machine calme mais pas vraiment silencieuse, surtout si on l'utilise ... Ca reste tout de même une station et donc non comparable avec un portable ou avec un iMac (le dernier) ?

En, comparé aux anciens ou à des PC c'est 'silencieux' mais faut pas s'attendre à quelque chose sans bruit.

J'ai bien résumé ?


----------



## petitfuzzle (7 Décembre 2004)

tout à fait, cela dit j'aime beaucoup le court bruit de soufflerie de mon biprocesseur quand il monte en puissance.


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

arf  et le reste du temps il est inaudible ?


----------



## petitfuzzle (7 Décembre 2004)

en base on ne l'entends pas


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

ahhh ... l'info est intéressante ... 

Donc, quand on l'utilise 'normallement' il est inaudible ? (meme dans un environnement très calme ?). Sinon il ventile quand on le pousse (longtemps ? ou juste le temps de trouver une température acceptable ? .. Par rapport à un portable qui ventille uniquement 'tous les 36 du mois' ?


----------



## petitfuzzle (7 Décembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> ahhh ... l'info est intéressante ...
> 
> Donc, quand on l'utilise 'normallement' il est inaudible ? (meme dans un environnement très calme ?). Sinon il ventile quand on le pousse (longtemps ? ou juste le temps de trouver une température acceptable ? .. Par rapport à un portable qui ventille uniquement 'tous les 36 du mois' ?


 il ventile quelques secondes, juste le temps de redescendre en température, c'est évident quand on regarde en parallère temperaturemonitor et menumeters


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

cool ... donc c comme un portable qui module sa ventilation ... quelques secondes c supportable ça .. ça arrive souvent en pleine activité ?


----------



## ivremort (7 Décembre 2004)

LCé, méfie-toi, le Power Mac est beaucoup plus bruyant que le IMac, tous les tests et expériences d'utilisateur le prouvent!
Par contre, le bruit est peut-être moins agaçant, moins aigu, et on peut le mettre sous la table!


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> LCé, méfie-toi, le Power Mac est beaucoup plus bruyant que le IMac, tous les tests et expériences d'utilisateur le prouvent!
> Par contre, le bruit est peut-être moins agaçant, moins aigu, et on peut le mettre sous la table!



il n'y aura donc aucun salut


----------



## benamad (7 Décembre 2004)

Un Imac G4 d'occaz ou un ibook peut etre ?
Evidemment si t'as besoin d'un maximum de puissance c'est moyen mais niveau silence on ne fais pas mieux.


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

pfff ... puissance .. tout est relatif ... je fais du montage vidéo (Final Cur Express et DVD studio), je fais du graphisme (Photoshop) avec de gros fichiers (A3 en 300dpi) ... C'est le plus gros de mon utilisation .. Pas de jeu ... pas de 3D

Après je ne sais pas si un iBook tiendrait la charge ...

Donc faudrait un PowerBook ... mais là encore c la misère car c hors de prix !


----------



## Matador (7 Décembre 2004)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> LCé, méfie-toi, le Power Mac est beaucoup plus bruyant que le IMac, tous les tests et expériences d'utilisateur le prouvent!
> Par contre, le bruit est peut-être moins agaçant, moins aigu, et on peut le mettre sous la table!



Le PowerMac G5 mono est nettement plus silencieux que l'iMac G5, qui en matière de bruit bat tous les records !!

J'ai un PowerMac G5 mono avec une Radéon 9600 XT et il est extrêmement silencieux !  J'ai deux amis qui ont des iMac G5, ça fait un boucan d'enfer !


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

qui croire ... mon iMac G5 ne fait pas un boucan d'enfer juste un léger bruit désagréable ... 

c'est l'enfer ... je pensais gagner en confort en switchant et j'avoue maudire le jour où j'ai fait ce choix.


----------



## aurelsg (7 Décembre 2004)

Moi de mon côté silcence quasi absolu,
 j'ai le nouveau PowerMac G5 1,8ghz mono proc et franchement rien à redire à coté de mon ancien PC P4 3,2GHz Prescot pourtant doté d'un ventirad.
 De plus le nouveau mono proc à été revu et possède moins de ventilo que l'ancien mono proc ou que les bi proc alors c total bonheur ! 

 Je viens d'y mettre une ATI Radeon 9800Pro MSE 256Mo et la ça été la catastrophe heureusement MacBidouille est venu à mon secours et hop un petit ventilo VGA Silencer d'ARTIC Cooling et je retrouve le silence mais moins quand config d'origine mais c plus que supportable mieux qu'un biproc d'origine avec la 9600XT d'origine (c celui de mon boulot).

 Voila je ne regrette en rien mon achat c mon 4ème mac et je ne retournerai jamais du côté obscur promis loool c une machine trop bien sous tout rapport (celui du bruit aussi)

 Foncccceeeeee !


----------



## LCé (7 Décembre 2004)

hum .. tu fais quoi avec ta machine pour avoir un silence quasi absolu ?
Le "quasi" il est pour quoi ?

Cartains trouvent que le iMAc est quasi-inaudible ... Va savoir après ... Si je demande un remboursement et que je tombe sur une machine pire (iMacG5 contre Mono proc. 1,8), j'ai plus qu'à me tirer une balle !


----------



## benamad (8 Décembre 2004)

Je reviens de chez mon revenduer ou je recuperais mon Imac G5 qui avait un probleme de superdrive et j'ai pu y ecouter un powermac G5 (posé sur une table donc au niveau des oreilles, je ne sais pas quel modele c'etait) et un Imac G5 17 pouces. C'est un toout petit magasin qui est assez silencieux (il n'y avait pratiquement personne).
bon l'iMac semblait avoir le bruit d'alim defectueuse mais sinon il n'y avait pas photo : le PM etait bien plus bruyant.
Maintenant il faut voir ce que ca donne quand le PM est sous la table il s'agissait peut etre d'un ancien modele de PM.


----------



## LCé (8 Décembre 2004)

bon ... que de report contradictoire 

Je pense que dans tous les cas, le iMac peut devenir quasi-inaudible si on lui retire le bruit de moteur que font les 2 ventilos supérieurs. Comme ce bruit est particulièrement curieux et incongru, j'espère que Apple rectifiera le tire.


----------



## benamad (8 Décembre 2004)

oui precision importante : l'Imac et le PM du magasin n'etaient pas sollicités (juste un fond d'ecran) donc il s'agit du bruit "a froid" (sans activité) et l'Imac devient bruyant seulement quand on le sollicite.


----------



## quetzalk (9 Décembre 2004)

j'arrive un peu tard pour contribuer mais bon : j'avais un imac G3 DV absolument silencieux car sans ventilo et j'ai retardé le plus possible le changement par crainte du bruit notamment (et du découvert bancaire aussi   ). 
Depuis 6 mois j'ai un PM G5 bi 1,8 nouvelle série et c'est tout à fait supportable. Quand tu bosses dessus tu oublies le bruit, un ronronnement discret qui n'est ni strident ni pénible (ce n'était pas le cas du PM G4 qui reste désagréable même quand tu es concentré, je ne supporterais pas).
Si tu mets un petit fond de musique ou la radio pas loin ou si tu t'en sers pour visionner un film, tu ne l'entends plus, il est couver aussi par une conversation ou n'importe quel bruit ambiant ; par contre il est perceptible en atmosphère TRES TRES calme, et à titre indicatif et surtout subjectif, je ne supporterais pas de dormir à côté (il est dans la chambre).

je n'ai pas trop remarqué de fluctuations selon l'activité, peut-être que je ne le sollicite pas assez !!!


----------



## elektroseb (10 Février 2005)

Salut à tous 

J'ai une ati Radeon 9800 XT dans mon g5, réputée bruyante, et j'aimerai remplacer son ventilo d'origine par un Ati silencer 3.

Est-ce que certain l'ont fait?
Pas de problème de place dans le boitier? 

Merci


----------



## Delgesu (2 Mars 2005)

Salut,

Et bien à présent j'ai besoin de savoir. Quelle est la machine la plus silencieuse? Je souhaiterais enregistrer de l'audio dans la même pièce que l'ordi (je n'ai pas de studio...) avec un excellent micro, un pré-ampli, et et et.....un PowerMac mono, bi processeur, ou un iMac ???  Vous l'aurez compris, le silence est primordial dans mon choix. Sachant que si je prends un Powermac, je mettrai probablement une carte graphique Radeon 9600 XT .


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2005)

G le power mac mon 1,8 depuis 1 semaine ,je confirme ,so nsilence est remarquable...
en fait ,on entend les ventilos,mais c'st un feulement auquel on se fait remarquablement bien, je dirai meme presque joli   
l'eMac etait fatiguant car son gros ventilo faissait un bruit assez sourd,en fait...
naon ,franchement ,je suis ravi aussi de cette machine...
a mon avis ,la machine a switch ,plus que le mac mini...


----------

